
Webmail firms probe login 'leak' - ptrincr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36204531
======
ptrincr
From the article:

 _It said the cybercriminal had initially asked for 50 roubles (75 cents; 52
pence) in exchange for the list, but eventually gave a copy away without
charge after Hold 's staff posted favourable comments about him in a forum._

